# what to strain the must with ???



## xcaret (Sep 25, 2012)

I made pineapple ,cranberry, and a mixture of peach,apricot,and apple wine so far ,and have always made a huge mess pouring ,or straining the fermented must . I used pillowcases , but they busted open when I wrung them out. My seive plugs up ,and I dont know of anything else to try. 
What do you on this forum use?? 
Neil


----------



## Deezil (Sep 25, 2012)

Once you get anything really pulpy out, its really down to isolating the sediment & carefully racking off... This is where you learn to anticipate your losses & compensate in the beginning by making just a little extra

Like right now, i have a pear wine i'm working with... 3, 1-gallon jugs, and each jug is half-full of pear pulp that is finer than apple sauce.. Later tonight, i'm going to rack the crystal clear pear wine from the upper halves and get all the fine pulp into 1 of the 1-gallons & let it settle some more.. 

In the end, you end up losing some but the more patiene you have, the less you lose

For the pulpy stuff, a lot of people use paint straining bags you can find at lowes or home depot.. Some people use nylon stockings / pantyhose.. Just depends on what type of fruit / how much fruit you're working with


----------



## xcaret (Sep 26, 2012)

I never thought of those things ( didn't know there even were paint strainer bags ) I'll check Lowes today ,...I remember now !! I used nylons once before , I remember explaining to the lady at Walmart why I was buying them. I guess I blanked the experience out of my mind ,ha.


----------



## robie (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, the 5 gallon or 1 gallon paint strainer bags at Home Depot or any paint store are nylon and work well. Even they stop up quickly, so you should have 4 or 5 for a 5 gallon batch of wine. Be sure to sanitize them before use.


----------

